# Smoked peppers



## itsnotmeitsyou (Oct 29, 2016)

14777744742481306715406.jpg



__ itsnotmeitsyou
__ Oct 29, 2016






Just started smoking these mystery peppers. I bought them at a farmers market from a guy that doesn't speak English. No idea what they are other than hotter than hell.

Hopefully they make good seasoning after smoking and drying.


----------

